# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme me PHP Mailer

## francovice

Pershendetje antare te forumit.
Me duhet nje PHP Mailer, pra qe ne faqen time mund te dergoj email ne MSN. 
Pershembull un ta konfiguroj me adresen time mSN dhe te gjitha emailet qe dergojne vizitoret te vijn ne msn time.
Mund te me ndihmoni me kete gje dhe nqs mundeni te me shpjegoni si ta konfiguroj.

----------


## Troyan.

E di se eshte kundra ligjit  :perqeshje: 
ps. kerko ne forume warez gjen sa duash :Lulja3:

----------


## rinor.1

Kam une nje sedi a punon krejt ne regull tregoma imellin te ta dergoj

----------


## Agron_ca

Derisa e ke programin 'sendmail' te instaluar ne /usr/bin, apo /bin ti mund te dergosh email me PHP.
PHP ka nje funksion qe quhet 'mail' dhe eshte pjese thelbsore e PHP-se. Ja edhe sintaksa:
*bool mail  ( string $to  , string $subject  , string $message  [, string $additional_headers  [, string $additional_parameters  ]] )
*
Shikoje dokumentacionin e PHP-se ketu:
http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.mail.php

----------

